# Canon T2i, Err 80



## slacker (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I received my Canon T2i from Amazon yesterday, and as soon I took the first picture, I pressed the button to activate the LCD, instead the screen turned white and got stuck, turning it off wouldn't help so I had to take battery out and insert it back in. After I did that, it had been giving me the Err 80, I took the battery out again and put it back in as suggested by the manual and it worked once or twice showing the LCD, but after a few seconds after changing the mode to Video it got stuck again. The error continued for a while. Now, the error doesn't show, but the LCD isn't responsive at all. If you click to shoot, nothing happens, the flash does pop out and all...but it doesn't take any picture. 
What do you think is the problem? Should I go for a replacement?

This is so frustrating. Hope someone can help me out there!

Thank you.


----------



## ghache (Nov 30, 2010)

i did a quick search on google and its seems like its a circuit board/shutter issue, in some case removing the battery helped on the short term but sometimes not. seems like you got a lemon, servicing time


----------



## JNLO (Mar 18, 2012)

This just happenned to my camera... What did you do?


----------



## JNLO (Mar 18, 2012)

what did u do?!!!!


----------



## slacker (Mar 21, 2012)

JNLO said:


> This just happenned to my camera... What did you do?



Well, I had some bad experience. I sent it back to the service center, they repaired it. But then after a month it happened again. I got really pissed then and told them I want a new one, and they sent it. It's working fine now! 

Is yours brand new? If it is can't you return it back?


----------

